# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Asuna, Android Robot Girl, gynoid robot, A-Lab Co., Ltd., Japan

## Airicist

Developer - A-Lab Co., Ltd., Japan 




> Asuna is a hyperealistic real android built to look just like your average 15 year old girl. Every single detail from her skin to her eyes to her hair are meant to look like something that you would see on a real person. It was designed by the robotics masterminds at A-Lab Co. Ltd. She is even capable of talking to people. While some believe her to be a bit eerie in her resemblance to an actual human, others find her kawaii cute.

----------


## Airicist

Android Asuna at Tokyo Designers Week 2014 

Published on Nov 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Andriod robot - ASUNA, Tokyo Design Week 2015

Published on Oct 27, 2015

----------

